# Another update for those not bored of my pregnancy yet!



## grainger (Feb 27, 2018)

hey all

So I’ve had scan, obstetrics and diabetes appointments today. They all went well, no concerns. Little one still has little legs but they are growing and have moved slightly up the percentile rung so he’s getting there. Been promised there’s nothing to worry about.

Diabetes wise I’m taking enough insulin now to feed a small army but thankfully only a few weeks left. Been given my plan for basal/bolus ratios for post baby arrival which is good and organised and the reduction will be much appreciated!

Breastfeeding is being pushed now - this bugs me but I guess to be expected. 

Final stretch... one more scan in 2 weeks!


----------



## Northerner (Feb 27, 2018)

Great news @grainger! Really pleased to hear all is going well


----------



## Redkite (Feb 27, 2018)

That's good news .  There's a push to promote breastfeeding, but I'm sure nursing staff and midwives will be supportive no matter what you decide.


----------



## New-journey (Mar 1, 2018)

grainger said:


> hey all
> 
> So I’ve had scan, obstetrics and diabetes appointments today. They all went well, no concerns. Little one still has little legs but they are growing and have moved slightly up the percentile rung so he’s getting there. Been promised there’s nothing to worry about.
> 
> ...


Sorry I missed this, sounds all very good and you are nearly there, so exciting! Please do keep the updates coming!


----------



## Wirrallass (Mar 2, 2018)

Im sorry I missed this too. In the meantime Grainger I have replied to your other thread and hope all is going well for you and babe. BTW I for one never tire of hearing about your pregnancy ~ I'm getting really excited for you now xxx


----------



## Grannylorraine (Mar 10, 2018)

Sorry missed this. Glad everything is progressing, love hearing about pregnancies.


----------

